
She got a forgivable loan. Her employees hate her for it - hkmurakami
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/22/she-got-a-paycheck-protection-loan-her-employees-hate-her-for-it.html
======
aazaa
> The anger came from employees who'd determined they'd make more money by
> collecting unemployment benefits than their normal paychecks.

> ...

> Specifically, the new law adds a flat $600 a week to the typical weekly
> benefits paid by one's state.

The PPP may well go down as one of the worst economic policies ever enacted.
Companies that have no business taking the money are taking it. Workers are
getting penalized by bosses, without any say in the matter.

In the end, restaurants and other low-margin, high contact businesses may end
up going bust anyway. So the program may not even do much for its stated goal
of keeping businesses open.

Oddly enough, it sounds like the business owner will now be obligated to stay
open or risk having to repay the loan. I'm not sure many of those taking PPP
loans have thought through the consequences.

